# Making passport size photographs and Printing them



## NikhilVerma (Jul 19, 2005)

*Making passport size photographs and Printing them*

*Photoshop Knowledge Required: * Medium
*Difficulty: * Easy
*External Plug-ins required: * None

*Before starting Reset your workspace by Window ---> Workspace ---> (Reset Palette Locations/Default Workspace) *

If you have a decent printer and a picture of yours then you won't have to waste your bucks for getting your photos shot.
And it also comes in handy if there is an emergency situation and you need instant passport sized photographs.
So let's take this silhouette image as our sample. So we can concentrate on important things.

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/4354/12xd.gif
Now most of the passport images are in the ratio of 4:3. So we are going to crop this one like that too.


*1) Select the rectangular Marquee Tool (M) and apply the following settings in it.*
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/1612/23cc.gif

*2) Now draw a rectangle in the image and place that it fits according to your needs.*
Here is an example of what it should look like.
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/8531/37jk.gif

*3) Image ---> Crop*

Now the image is complete and ready for printing. But you may need multiple copies right?
And you might even need some borders to go with it?Okay here is how it is done.



*Borders: (Can be skipped)*
*1) Press Ctrl+A to select the entire image.
2) Select ---> Modify ---> Border (Width: according you your needs)
3) Select the appropriate colour and hit Alt+Backspace. And you border is made.*



*Multiple Photos: (Shouldn't be more than four, this too can be skipped)*
*1) Press Ctrl+J the number of more pictures you want. E.g. I want four pictures and so I'll hit it three times.
2) Image ---> Canvas Size *
(Now you have to increase the width of your canvas to the size of the pictures placed side by side, so a little mathematics is needed here)
If there are four copies then the approx width of the image should be 4*current size + some extra space for gaps.
I chose the width to be = 4*182+100 = 828

The canvas screen should look like this (except the size, because that is for you to calculate)
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/4378/45nx.gif

*3) Now select the layers one by one in the layer's window and drag them to their appropriate positions.*
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/5786/57my.gif



*Printing:*
*1) Press Alt+Ctrl+P
2) In the preview window, you can see how the print is going to look like.
3) Now what you have to do is set the image height, coz it's the same only the width has changed (If you have used the Multiple Photo option).
4) Set the image height to 4 cm. (This is the default size for photographs, you can set what you want), the width will automatically adjust.
5) Now you need to save paper too. We have to align the pictures to the top.
6) Deselect Center Image.
7) Set the top and left to 1 cm each.*


*img267.imageshack.us/img267/6884/61nq.gif

And now you can print!

*Note:* If you need more that four pictures i.e. 8 then after printing once follow the last step again, instead increase the top and use the same paper to print. Just make sure that the images don't overlap.

Hope you like my tutorial.
Comments are most welcome.


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 19, 2005)

Nikhil.. it's a good tut. But I dont have a photoshop installed in my system, also I dont have so much knowledge on these stuffs, 
Can you plz make a passport photos in case I give a photo?


----------



## godsownman (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Nikhil.

Its good and it serves my purpose.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 20, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Nikhil.. it's a good tut. But I dont have a photoshop installed in my system, also I dont have so much knowledge on these stuffs,
> Can you plz make a passport photos in case I give a photo?



sure thing!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 20, 2005)

Hmm .. Nice ..
You can crop the image with IrfanView too .. Just Select the area and select Edit > Crop ..
You can later edit the image in say mspaint ..  ..
Atleast thats what I do ..


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 20, 2005)

^^ 
Croping things can be done in Google's picasa also  
The quality wont be good ; we wont get as doing a shoot in camera studio and printing.. , I just want to try and see how good it is here.  

@nikhil, I shall PM you.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 21, 2005)

Dr...u can try PhotoFiltre... It's free and smal...

And guys.. as Niks said... follow this simple procedure....

For a passport photo, just select an appropriate portion, using rectangular marquee with fixed ratio of 4:3(length:breadth/width).

Then copy it in a "4inchx3inch" template of min. "600dpi"

This gives very good quality photos... But still on paper (even photoquality ones of HP itself @ BEST PRINT MODE) the quality will be ok... also if it becomes wet.... we can happily forget it....

So I follow tis method... MAKE MY 600dpi 4x3inch COPIES ON 600dpi A4 SHEET TEMPLATE... TAKE IT TO THE NEAREST KODAK PHOTOSHOP and print it on THEIR PHOTOPAPERS... for Rs.30.. It's cheaper too.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2005)

Uh..guys. Are you'll forgetting the picture package feature in Photoshop? 

What i do is, 

Crop the picture, that is, drag while pressing the shift key to constrain properties.

File > Automate > Picture package. It gives you options for various ways to do that stuff....and its no hassles


----------



## shaunak (Jul 25, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Nikhil.. it's a good tut. But I dont have a photoshop installed in my system, also I dont have so much knowledge on these stuffs,
> Can you plz make a passport photos in case I give a photo?



simply use the xp photo printing wizard. in the size column choose 30 id prints and you are done! no photo editing required!
might not have the same quality though


----------



## Charley (Jul 28, 2005)

How do u paste all the photos on the same page and print them. When I do it , it doesnt come on ?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 29, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> How do u paste all the photos on the same page and print them. When I do it , it doesnt come on ?



You have to drag the layer's after duplicating them... Using the move tool (V)


----------



## Charley (Jul 29, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> You have to drag the layer's after duplicating them



How do u duplicate it ??


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 29, 2005)

Check your PM...


----------



## moxy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

The best possible option is please send me your passport photo to my e-mail Id and I will provide you with a A4 size page consisting of 20 passport photographs which you can print and keep with you.


----------



## sanju (Jun 5, 2006)

thanx for the info


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 28, 2007)

*www.onthegosoft.com/passport_photo.htm

try this software  , i need a software like this 

is there any free software like this ?

please reply...

thanks


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 28, 2007)

extremely nice thread...thanks a lot for this tute...

I use Microsoft Office 2007 Picture Manager for editing and cropping pictures...extremely user-friendly tool...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanx for the tutorial .. will definately try this one.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice tut..thnx !


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 28, 2007)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> *www.onthegosoft.com/passport_photo.htmi need a software like this
> 
> is there any free software like this ?


*www.bonrix.net/BonrixPrintMaker/BonrixPrintMaker_Details.htm

But, i'ld suggest the best way is to get an _action _recorded... and use it


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 28, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> *www.bonrix.net/BonrixPrintMaker/BonrixPrintMaker_Details.htm
> 
> But, i'ld suggest the best way is to get an _action _recorded... and use it


how to record an action ? will it make a file ?

and is the software free ?
i am unable to download it ..


----------



## mediator (Aug 31, 2007)

I make it using KPaint and Wordprocessor! Its way simple!
Then u press "Ctrl+V" again n again depending on number of photos u need!


----------



## rajzoo1 (Dec 31, 2008)

very gud and nice tut.


----------

